# Jigoro Kano



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2007)

I have been on a philosophical quest lately as it applies to martial arts which actually lead me away from CMA into JMA and Jigoro Kano and I feel these apply to a lot more than just Judo.



> What ever be the objective, the best way of attaining it shall be the maximum or the highest efficient use of mental and physical energy directed at that aim.  Jigoro Kano



What I find interesting there is he is saying, or at least I interpret it as such, the most efficient use of energy not necessarily the maximum effort or maximum use of energy..



> The harmony and progress of a body, consisting as it does of different individuals, however few or many the number of those individuals may be, can best be kept and attained by mutual aid and concession  Jigoro Kano.


----------



## bignick (May 30, 2007)

You've got it right on the head.  Effort is not the same as efficiency.  Maximum efficiency means you use only the force required te accomplish your task.  

Above that, you need to find the way that uses the least energy first.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2007)

bignick said:


> You've got it right on the head. Effort is not the same as efficiency. Maximum efficiency means you use only the force required te accomplish your task.
> 
> Above that, you need to find the way that uses the least energy first.


 
This sounds vrey similar to taiji


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 30, 2007)

Tai Chi training actually helps grappling, those from a hard style that come to grappling styles tend to be tense and with the attitude of "you aint gonna move me." They end up getting hurt until they learn to relax(sung-not just fall over, you know what I mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Of course, those with a martial background in Tai Chi Chi Na like what Dr. Yang Jwing Ming offers can adapt that to their groundfighting as well, but that isn't the point.

Tai Chi enhances grappling.


----------



## Blindside (May 30, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> This sounds vrey similar to taiji


 
I read a biography of Morehei Ueshiba that said that Kano watched a demonstration of aikido and said "this is my ideal budo" then sent two of his BBs to study under Ueshiba.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 30, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> This sounds vrey similar to taiji


 
It is always being said that MAs practiced at their highest level look and feel the same.  I can't see why judo and taiji should be any different.  conceptually there are a lot of similarities.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2007)

Nothing to see here... just move along

Just a mistake double post


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2007)

Agreed

I am very impressed by this statement though



> What ever be the objective, the best way of attaining it shall be the maximum or the highest efficient use of mental and physical energy directed at that aim.  Jigoro Kano


 
I am going to get Kano's book and read it.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 30, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Agreed
> 
> I am very impressed by this statement though
> 
> ...


 
He was so impressive a guy that Akira Kurosawa made a film about him called _Judu Pilgrimage_ in 1947.  Its old, its grainy, but it worth a look.  It has a very interesting reference to the dangerousness of Karate.

But I have to agree with you Kano is an interesting and impressive man, and his book is probably well worth a read.  I might get a copy too.


----------



## Callandor (May 30, 2007)

It is also said that in the highest levels of Judo, the principles of Aikido are applied by the Judoka - intentionally or not.


----------

